# Local 353 Wait time



## SynC (Oct 23, 2014)

Hello,

I'm new to this forum and have mainly been lurking during my application process to IBEW 353. 

So, I just heard back on Monday the 20th that I was selected into the candidate pool. I was wondering what are typical wait times until I am called out for my Safety and Orientation. I know it all depends on the industry, but what has been the experience of recent people who were accepted? 

I'm assuming it will be slow now that it's becoming winter time and most of is will be called out come spring? Is that a fair assumption?

Also, am I guaranteed to get called out within a year? 

Thanks in advance and thanks for all the information I've gathered from the forums.


----------



## JW Splicer (Mar 15, 2014)

Did you already take the aptitude test and interview?


----------



## SynC (Oct 23, 2014)

Yup. Test was in July. Interview was beginning of this month. And got my email on the 20th.


----------



## JW Splicer (Mar 15, 2014)

Should be on a 2 year waiting list, it won't take that long though...


----------



## Question22 (Jun 14, 2013)

When I went through the process I waited about 7 months from being accepted to doing the safety/orientation course and then sent out to work right after.


----------



## VoltJames (Nov 1, 2012)

I waited for around 8-9 months from start to finish... that was for the 2013 intake. My congratulations letter said that the wait could be up to a year before called for the S&O. But right after the 2 week course is over, you should be able to start work immediately.


----------

